

Simplifed SCUBA closed circuit rebreather developed - mhb
http://staging.spectrum.ieee.org/jan09/7081

======
jws
There are parts of this article that I find terrifying:

"...which promises to change mainstream sport diving the way Microsoft Windows
changed computing"

"... told me to expect some alarms due to some software revisions they’re
working on. This allowed me to see the warning icons, feel the mouthpiece
vibration, and switch to open-circuit bailout. No issues here."

No issues? Your life support system failed. You had to abort. Somehow this is
a good thing with no issues?

(On a tangent: I haven't read Spectrum in a decade or two, but a subhead of
"The world's leading designer of scuba gear brings closed-circuit rebreathers
to the masses" feels a bit like press release regurgitation. Maybe Spectrum is
that way now.)

~~~
ryanwaggoner
_"... told me to expect some alarms due to some software revisions they’re
working on. This allowed me to see the warning icons, feel the mouthpiece
vibration, and switch to open-circuit bailout. No issues here."

No issues? Your life support system failed. You had to abort. Somehow this is
a good thing with no issues?_

It sounded to me like the system didn't actually fail, just that the alarms
were going off when they normally wouldn't have, due to issues with the
software that are still being worked through.

That being said, this did read somewhat like a press release for vaporware.
The author wasn't even able to test the system at depth and in a dynamic
environment, which is the main selling point.

